# BMWguyNW - Multiple Quotes



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dave,

I know how to put a single quote into a thread reply but don't know how to put multiple quotes into a reply - similar to what you did in your reply to Cathyb in
the Washington to Victoria thread.

How do you put in multiple quotes?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 31, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I know how to put a single quote into a thread reply but don't know how to put multiple quotes into a reply - similar to what you did in your reply to Cathyb in
> the Washington to Victoria thread.
> ...



Next to the QUOTE button, there is a button that has quote marks and a + sign.
Go to the posts you which to quote and click the button with the quote marks (button background will change to orange).  
Click the QUOTE button for your final selection.  All the previously selected quotes will be in your reply.

For example if you want to quote posts 1, 3, and 5.  Click the quote marks+ button for posts 1 & 3.  Click the QUOTE button for post 5.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the lesson!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Next to the QUOTE button, there is a button that has quote marks and a + sign.
> Go to the posts you which to quote and click the button with the quote marks (button background will change to orange).
> Click the QUOTE button for your final selection.  All the previously selected quotes will be in your reply.
> 
> For example if you want to quote posts 1, 3, and 5.  Click the quote marks+ button for posts 1 & 3.  Click the QUOTE button for post 5.




Gorevs9 -

Thanks. I appreciate your help.



Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2009)

I do it slightly differently.  I hit the Quote button on the post I want to reply to, then manually copy and paste the beginning and ending "QUOTE" or "/QUOTE" in brackets [ and ] around the text I'm quoting.  As long as each piece has a beginning and ending tag on it, everyting in between is quoted text.

I spent too long as an HTML web designer, I guess.  I didn't realize others didn't know the same trick.  

Dave

P.S.  Edited to add:  This method works for multiple quotes in reply to pieces of the same message, not quoted replies to multiple replies as previous posters described.  My method breaks up a single posting.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 31, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I do it slightly differently.  I hit the Quote button on the post I want to reply to, then manually copy and paste the beginning and ending "QUOTE" or "/QUOTE" in brackets [ and ] around the text I'm quoting.  As long as each piece has a beginning and ending tag on it, everyting in between is quoted text.



I also do it by hand like BMW GUY,  But instead of adding the quote tags by hand,  I just highlight the phase I'm quoting and hit the quote button on the toolbar (Next to the piture icon)


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I also do it by hand like BMW GUY,  But instead of adding the quote tags by hand,  I just highlight the phase I'm quoting and hit the quote button on the toolbar (Next to the piture icon)



Cool, Bill.  I didn't know there was an even easier way to do it.  Thanks!


----------



## pittle (Mar 31, 2009)

I know how to edit like Dave does, but can't seem to get Bill's method to work.  Whenever I hit the quote button, everything the previous poster wrote shows up in the quote - not just what I highlighted.

What is the simplest way to respond to multiple questions in one post?  Some members list several quoted questions and are able to answer each one between the blue quote bars and then the next quote shows, they answer it and then they progress down the list.  I would like to learn how to do that.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 1, 2009)

pittle said:


> I know how to edit like Dave does, but can't seem to get Bill's method to work.  Whenever I hit the quote button, everything the previous poster wrote shows up in the quote - not just what I highlighted.


The tool bar Bill is referring to is on the REPLY window (after you hit the quote button).  It's at the top of the window, next to the # icon.  To show a username, use QUOTE=_username_ (i.e. QUOTE=pittle)



			
				pittle said:
			
		

> What is the simplest way to respond to multiple questions in one post?  Some members list several quoted questions and are able to answer each one between the blue quote bars and then the next quote shows, they answer it and then they progress down the list.  I would like to learn how to do that.


When replying to a post, just scroll up to the spot where you want to respond.  Insert the QUOTE commands as needed.

If you use the QUOTE button from post window, becareful of where you insert your QUOTE & /QUOTE commands, since there will be one set already in place (same as u, /u; i, /i; etc).  For every QUOTE you need a /QUOTE and if they do not match, they will not appear in the proper format

You can also cut & paste from the posts themselves, and insert the QUOTES as described by Bill.

Clear as mud?


----------



## pittle (Apr 1, 2009)

gorevs9 said:
			
		

> The tool bar Bill is referring to is on the REPLY window (after you hit the quote button).  It's at the top of the window, next to the # icon.  To show a username, use QUOTE=_username_ (i.e. QUOTE=pittle)




When replying to a post, just scroll up to the spot where you want to respond.  Insert the QUOTE commands as needed.



			
				gorevs9 said:
			
		

> If you use the QUOTE button from post window, becareful of where you insert your QUOTE & /QUOTE commands, since there will be one set already in place (same as u, /u; i, /i; etc).  For every QUOTE you need a /QUOTE and if they do not match, they will not appear in the proper format



You can also cut & paste from the posts themselves, and insert the QUOTES as described by Bill.



			
				gorevs9 said:
			
		

> Clear as mud?


I think so. Thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 1, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Next to the QUOTE button, there is a button that has quote marks and a + sign.
> Go to the posts you which to quote and click the button with the quote marks (button background will change to orange).
> Click the QUOTE button for your final selection.  All the previously selected quotes will be in your reply.
> 
> For example if you want to quote posts 1, 3, and 5.  Click the quote marks+ button for posts 1 & 3.  Click the QUOTE button for post 5.


I'm doing this as a trial run to see if it comes out ok.



BMWguynw said:


> I do it slightly differently.  I hit the Quote button on the post I want to reply to, then manually copy and paste the beginning and ending "QUOTE" or "/QUOTE" in brackets [ and ] around the text I'm quoting.  As long as each piece has a beginning and ending tag on it, everyting in between is quoted text.
> 
> I spent too long as an HTML web designer, I guess.  I didn't realize others didn't know the same trick.
> 
> ...



Dave, I'll try your method in another post.  I was going to ask how to do multiple quotes in the same message but now I don't have to ask. You answered my question.



Bill4728 said:


> I also do it by hand like BMW GUY,  But instead of adding the quote tags by hand,  I just highlight the phase I'm quoting and hit the quote button on the toolbar (Next to the piture icon)



Bill, thanks for your tip too. I had no idea how to use that icon before. That seems like a slick way to do it.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 2, 2009)

pittle said:


> I know how to edit like Dave does, but can't seem to get Bill's method to work.


Ok, here's my experiment to see if Bill's method will work.



> Whenever I hit the quote button, everything the previous poster wrote shows up in the quote - not just what I highlighted.


I didn't hit the "Quote Button" - I highlighted your sentence and clicked on the "quote icon mention by Bill



> What is the simplest way to respond to multiple questions in one post?


 I vote for Bill's method.



> Some members list several quoted questions and are able to answer each one between the blue quote bars and then the next quote shows, they answer it and then they progress down the list.  I would like to learn how to do that.


  Seems to be working like a charm.

I never cease to be amazed a things I learn from other Tuggers.  Thanks all.

Richard


----------

